# Brown's Canyon - Photographer at Zoom Flume?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I took my nephew down there yesterday and can't find the photos. Any one know who the guy down there is associated with? Doesn't seem to be Colo. Whitewater Photography as they don't have any photos on their website for Brown's.

Thanks

-AH


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Apparently Colorado Whitewater Photography got sold in the last year. He either didn't buy the website or just doesn't maintain it. The company shoots the Royal Gorge and puts photos out at their store up on the rim.

I have no idea if they are the same company up in Browns or not. 

He is losing a lot of business by not putting them online.


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

Ron Rupert is the photographer now in Browns. He's on the buzz with same user name if you want to PM him


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

AVDI: Colorado whitewater river rafting photos and videography

Click on the "search for your photos" Arkansas River link and enter your trip date and select the private rafts/kayaks.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

I believe it is Arkansas Valley Digital Images taking pictures at zoom look here under the date or call them. Luke is great and will take care of you.

AVDI: Colorado whitewater river rafting photos and videography



Edit, you beat me to it Marko!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks guys. 

I found the photos - apparently we're all "full-day trips." Unfortunately I couldn't find photos from a previous R-2 run ZB and I did on Mem Day. I'd swear we went shortly after the foursome in the Avon on page 21. Maybe the photogapher can spot from 100 yds all us cheapskate dirtbags who aren't going to buy them anyway? 

-AH


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Anybody know the link to the photos at Sidel's? Took the raft down there for the first time Saturday...


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

lmaciag said:


> Anybody know the link to the photos at Sidel's? Took the raft down there for the first time Saturday...


 
OOOO! There's photographers at Sidel's??? If there are, I'd love to see the pics of the group I was kayaking with during paddlefest, 2510 cfs, with a few of us punching the hole!


----------

